# green heads



## davduckman2010 (Nov 24, 2016)

went duck hunting with my boy this morning to try and clear my mind after a sad and stress full week. me and my son got our limit of mallards this morning. strange we couldn't get any other speices to show up so we could get our last four birds we watched many more mallards swoop in and let them go.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## khobson (Nov 24, 2016)

Still to warm down here....we have have a few birds flying around but spend more time killing mosquitoes than anything else!?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ray D (Nov 24, 2016)

Congrats to you and your son on a fine outing. That last front pushed some birds down to us but I have been mainly shooting local wood ducks.
Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2016)

What a gorgeous strap! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Congrats Duck spending time with family and having success in the field makes for some good memories. Your son will remember those times.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 24, 2016)

Congrats! What a great bounty! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

